

Show HN: JavascriptU, workshops on modern JavaScript patterns & libraries - mediamaker
http://www.javascriptu.org/
You're invited to learn with us. From the basics to the advanced, from jQuery to backbone, from the DOM to whatever you choose. Anything is fair game and you call the shots. The course topics alter based on the votes of the attendees. You literally learn what you come here to learn. We're starting in San Diego and encourage others to hold JavascriptU workshops everywhere.
======
stjarnljuset
What's the difference between this and the sandiego.js meetups?

Also, it would be nice if the times for the workshops were on the first page.
Thanks!

~~~
jsoverson
San Diego JS is a presentation based meetup and we found that a lot of
attendees were also interested in classes where they could work on actual code
while having the ability to get advice and ask questions.

JSU is not intended to compete, but to fill that need without causing
confusion as to what SDJS is. Using a separate, geography-agnostic name also
allows us to expand the concept to other cities if anyone is so motivated.

